# Girls, I brushed against.....



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Jason Statham at a ticket only VIP party in Canary Wharf last night!! 
 
What a night! Too much bubbly, too many mojitos and a very nice car in the middle of us all.








There were other famous faces there too, Venessa mae, Matt Dawson... 
oh, did I mention a nice car?..... and Jason Statham?  :wink:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I bet THAT wasn't an accident ! What car was it ? (man question) :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I thought this was going to be a list of girls you'd brushed against.... ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

clived said:


> I thought this was going to be a list of girls you'd brushed against.... ;-)


Me also Clive


----------



## X4RCN (Apr 18, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Jason Statham at a ticket only VIP party in Canary Wharf last night!!
> 
> What a night! Too much bubbly, too many mojitos and a very nice car in the middle of us all.
> 
> ...


you lucky woman  
what a man!! :-*

karen


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> I bet THAT wasn't an accident ! What car was it ? (man question) :lol:


My guess - the R8 ?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > I bet THAT wasn't an accident ! What car was it ? (man question) :lol:
> ...


It was no accident. :roll:

The launch party of the R8? hmmmm :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

UK Performance said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> > Jason Statham at a ticket only VIP party in Canary Wharf last night!!
> ...


yeah 

BTW are you my long lost sister? We look quite similar!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone could look like that if they have hereditary boldness and cant be arsed to shave for a day or two.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Jason Statham


Who? [smiley=huh2.gif] I'm not sure whether I'm supposed to be impressed or not.


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Crap..........he looks distintivelly GAY
Jose


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooooooh you lucky bugger - he's nice!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Were you hanging off of the arm of a millionaire? :wink:

BTW that Jason chap does look a bit Gay Scene. :lol:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Girls have you ever noticed that when a man see's another good looking man he says he's gay! Just jealousy I think! :wink: :-*


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

I like the way you say ( when a man sees ANOTHER good looking man ) thankyou for asuming we are good looking....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sup3rfly said:


> I like the way you say ( when a man sees ANOTHER good looking man ) thankyou for asuming we are good looking....


Let me re-phrase that................
when a man sees a man who is good looking :roll:

<sheesh>

Hev x


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Anyone could look like that if they have hereditary boldness and cant be arsed to shave for a day or two.


Really? :roll: if that's all it takes to look this good why are you so ugly? :wink: :-*

How can anyone say this bloke looks GAY ! You seem to forget that even if he was gay, women would still fancy him. Here's a tasty still from the Transporter, and no...I wouldn't be struggling either :roll: ) I didn't want to upset you with the naked torso shots of him, you're all obviously jealous enough already. 








.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Lisa. said:


> .


YUM!!!!!!!! 

Hev x


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hev said:


> YUM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hev x


you thinking about her bush and if shes commando too?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > YUM!!!!!!!!
> ...


You can have her and I'll have him! 

Hev x


----------



## Sup3rfly (Sep 18, 2006)

Look at his face !!! Now, i reall guy would have a smile ear to ear at this point, and an evil look in his eye !!!!! He's not enjoying it !! don't believe me ? look at his lunch box !!! ho dear.....defenatly not rising to the occasion !!!! so, he's obviously woman's best friend.....your proverbial gay boy !!!!.....Sorry.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Gay hardman slaphead one-dimensional actor. Funny shaped head. 
Not particularly good looking*

*straw poll from 4 women in office.

Still, nice to rub shoulders with the rich and famous. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

http://www.filmmagic.com/ItemListing.aspx?cgl=241642&evntI=0

If that is the bunch of D listers meant to add kudos to the R8, then Audi got it badly wrong. :?

I guess 'celebrity' has to be you thing to enjoy rubbing shoulders with that lot.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> http://www.filmmagic.com/ItemListing.aspx?cgl=241642&evntI=0
> 
> If that is the bunch of D listers meant to add kudos to the R8, then Audi got it badly wrong. :?
> 
> I guess 'celebrity' has to be you thing to enjoy rubbing shoulders with that lot.


LOL

You really took time out of your busy schedule to scour the web to find out who else was there? Why?

I was there, Tim was there, some others on this forum were there, and a sparkling black Audi R8 took centre stage.

Oh and Jason Statham :roll: :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.filmmagic.com/ItemListing.aspx?cgl=241642&evntI=0
> ...


Took no time at at all. One of my team was also there and remarked that there were no racing drivers which he thought was odd, just w*nker celebs. Google confirmed that.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

ahhh....ok :wink:

You could've have just taken his word for it, of course.

or was your friend one of the "celebrity" wankers?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

garyc said:


> Gay hardman slaphead one-dimensional actor. Funny shaped head.
> Not particularly good looking*
> 
> *straw poll from 4 women in office.
> ...


Well considering the fact he isnt a trained actor...The guy has done bloody well for himself. In the few years hes been acting in films...He has done alot better than most established British actors.

I actually like the guy.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Gay hardman slaphead one-dimensional actor. Funny shaped head.
> ...


I don't actually know him and have nothing agianst him. His is just not a name that springs to mind when thinking cool actors.

He is no Steve McQueen or Johnny Depp. but hey the boy done good etc :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> ahhh....ok :wink:
> 
> You could've have just taken his word for it, of course.
> 
> or was your friend one of the "celebrity" wankers?


No, and he is no millionaire either. :wink: The fool has a deposit on an R8 - hence the invite. Each to his own eh?

He was hoping to meet someone interesting and thought Alan McNish may be there, rather than the celebs and overly loud music.

Bet Tim is getting excited. He'll need a second car in case his customers think he is doing rather too well...


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I wouldn't go clicking on the above link people, just in case :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

just done him...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

ohhh bugger, thats not in context with this thread btw!!!

Where are the pics of the R8!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Would appear that the same 'wanky celebrities' get the same invite to all Audi launches then as it sounds remarkably similar to those that attended the MKII UK Launch.

The same celebs that drive Audis as their main cars because they got them as freebies from Audi UK so that they can frature them in the Audi magazine twice a year.

As for Jason Statham - he was an Olympic Diver was he not? Hence the not too shabby (or flabby) body.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> .


im sorry but if thats the type of guy you think is "good looking" well, you should get out more. He looks like a bl**dy boucer at a shifty nightclub. He looks like a skinny version of Max from Max & Paddy :lol: :lol:

:roll:


----------

